# Solved: programe files/conduit'community alerts/alert.dll



## lightglobe

I found this folder while cleaning up program files. I remember a "conduit" search box being installed, when i did install it. I believed that I got rid of it, but I found this folder. Is it dangerous?


----------



## Cheeseball81

It's okay, read here: http://www.file.net/process/alert.dll.html

Alert.dll is a dynamic link library (DLL) created by Conduit Limited. More specifically, Alert.dll is used by the following Conduit Limited programs: Conduit Community Alerts, VIA Audio Driver Setup Program and Adobe AIR.


----------



## lightglobe

Cheeseball81 said:


> It's okay, read here: http://www.file.net/process/alert.dll.html
> 
> Alert.dll is a dynamic link library (DLL) created by Conduit Limited. More specifically, Alert.dll is used by the following Conduit Limited programs: Conduit Community Alerts, VIA Audio Driver Setup Program and Adobe AIR.


Thanks mate, I can understand the point about an alert.dll file, but this Conduit folder caused me some concern, because it forced a donwload onto my computer as a specific SEARCH, and I uninstalled it, and I was wondering if this file is suspicious.


----------



## Cheeseball81

You're welcome :up:


----------



## Snagglegaster

lightglobe said:


> Thanks mate, I can understand the point about an alert.dll file, but this Conduit folder caused me some concern, because it forced a donwload onto my computer as a specific SEARCH, and I uninstalled it, and I was wondering if this file is suspicious.


Actually, I think any of Conduit's software should be cause for at least a little concern. They provide tools that make it easy to write custom toolbars for a variety of purposes, without any controls on the end product. Conduit Translation Toolbar, for instance, tries to hijack your search engine, and is difficult to remove. Most malware removal tools either flag it for removal, or at least mark it as a PUP (Potentially Unwanted Program).


----------



## Phantom010

Conduit toolbars have always exhibited borderline or questionable behavior. When reading HijackThis logs, I recommend their removal.


----------

